# drive by wire pedals - MK2 1.8T swap



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Background, Mk2 Gti Started Life as a 8v of fury.

I swapped a tdi into it, got bored its to slow. 

I used a tdi B4 Passat Pedal cluster with DBW


I'm building a 1.8T to put in now. 

Does anyone know if the Drive by wire pedal cluster from the TDI Passat will work with the 1.8T ? I don't mind splicing wires I just want to know if they are compatible on output sides meaning are the throttle position data points the same as mk4 ?


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

Hmmm I didn't know you could use pedal clusters out of the B4s, I though only the B3s. Interesting. Sorry, I have no answer to your question though.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

ejg3855 said:


> Does anyone know if the Drive by wire pedal cluster from the TDI Passat will work with the 1.8T ? I don't mind splicing wires I just want to know if they are compatible on output sides meaning are the throttle position data points the same as mk4 ?



:wave:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Why not mark the holes on the firewall. .. Then weld on bolts. .. and boom.... Dbw pedal. How I did mine. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

thats what I will do. was just hoping the cluster thats there would work.


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

In for more info on this ... I want to see if I can use tdi b4 pedals for my 24v swapio


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

this may help :
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5182138-AHU-DBW-pedal...can-I-use-a-mk4-DBW-pedal-instead


----------

